# Seal Ink



## civengPE (Jul 12, 2006)

Is it just my seal or does everyone have trouble with the ink not drying on velum?

I stamped my first set of plans yesterday and after over 4 hours the ink was still wet. What gives???

Do you guys know of any alternatives to using velum? We need our master plans to last for a very long time.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh what I would give to have that problem. Come on Florida, hurry up!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 12, 2006)

You could get one of the electronic seals and then just print your drawings with the stamp on there. I went ahead and got one when I ordered my stamp/seal.

BTW, my stamp and seal showed up yesterday. I'm trying to decide if I need to send my seal back and have them rotate it...right now it is set up to seal along the bottom of whatever you're sealing, but our title blocks are along the right side of our plots so if I try and embose anything now my seal is turned sideways.


----------



## cement (Jul 12, 2006)

jeb has the right idae. plus, that way they don't have to kill baby seals to get the ink.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 12, 2006)

Velum? :dunno:

Do you still use that? What's up will good ole paper? 

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jul 12, 2006)

I asked the same question ed. I was told that the actual documents need to last a very long time. In the past originals have been ripped etc.

I guess I will need to get the seal electronically.

Aboiut sealing the edge of the page.... why cany you just rotate the image in ACAD or whatever software you are using? Aren't the seals just JPG's?


----------



## civengPE (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn I'm slow today. Just got the baby seal reference. I was thinking " did they used to make ink from baby seals?" WTF?

Now I get it.

where's that retarded smiley when I need it!


----------



## redrum (Jul 12, 2006)

we use mylar, it will last forever on mylar


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 12, 2006)

> Do you guys know of any alternatives to using velum? We need our master plans to last for a very long time.


E-seal it!



> You could get one of the electronic seals and then just print your drawings with the stamp on there. I went ahead and got one when I ordered my stamp/seal.


Ordering it is fine. Making it yourself is better. (I had to make one for my boss :angry: ) Having your draftsman make yours for you (as I recently did) is the ultimate!!


----------

